# Personality buddy system



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok so this is kind of a strange idea but I thought I'd just swing it by the forum and see how it went.

What if you found someone with the exact same personality as you (as far as we can measure it with MB/ enneagram) and had a chat to find out what each other is like, what you have in common and don't have in common? For example you could compare you Big 5 scores, that would be interesting. Or just anything else about your life.

So if you're interested post your personality (MBTi type, enneatype w/ wing and instinctual variant) and see if anyone has the exact same type as you. I would suggest leaving out tritypes because it seems like it would be a very long shot to find someone with the same tritype plus everything else. (and who knows if tritypes are even legit). 

So, I'm INFJ 9w1 so/sx. If someone has the exact same personality, PM me if you want to chat!
so/sp is close enough also. 

I think doing this would help to understand personality, because it might shed light on how much variation there is even within a type. This might give people perspective on how diverse types can be in general. Or, you might find somebody exactly like you which would also be cool!


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Seems potentially cool.

ESTJ sp/so here. 

Not into the enneagram, but if I were, I'm probably either a 3, 6, or 8.


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

Okay, sure. Sounds cool

ENFP 7w6 sx/sp. and jsut because Ive seen other ENFP 714s, chit chat me sometime too especially!


----------



## Koboremi (Sep 8, 2013)

INTP
5w4
sx/sp


----------



## Korra (Feb 28, 2015)

INFP
9w1
sp/so

This could be an interesting way to see if perhaps I have misidentifications.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

ENTP 5w6 So/Sx 584. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Zilal (Feb 5, 2011)

INTJ
5w6
sx/sp

And yeah, I'd be curious to see how much I actually have in common with someone else with those typings.


----------



## atenea (Sep 14, 2014)

INFP 5w4 sx/sp


----------



## Blindspots (Jan 27, 2014)

INTJ 1w9 sp/sx (154)

Let's see where this will go.


----------



## raskoolz (May 26, 2014)

xNFP 6w7 SP/SX (649)


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

INFP 4w5 SP/SX... not really hard to find that here, probably. Especially good if INFP 4w5 5wx 9w1 although I'm not really certain on my head fix anyway.


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

INTP 9w8 so/sp


----------



## hip priest1 (Jan 11, 2015)

Cool idea. 5w4 sx/sp (584). I think MBTI is bollocks but I'd be an INTP.

Also i'm not completely sure whether I'm SX/SP or SX/SO


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

@amoon


----------



## EternalNocturne (Nov 4, 2011)

ENTP 7w6. This should be... interesting.


----------



## fuliajulia (Jun 29, 2013)

INTJ 5w4 sx/so I suck at penpals, but this seems cool.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

INFJ 1w2 sp/so here!

This sounds fun c: Also, I'm completely sure of the information above, so if anyone is unsure of their (similar) type feel free to use me to confirm/disconfirm!


----------



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

ESFP 6w5 sp/sx


----------



## WardRhiannon (Feb 1, 2012)

INFP 4w5 so/sp. It would be interesting to see who replies.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> ENTP 5w6 So/Sx 584. Sounds like fun.


I currently identify as a 584 sx/sp. This should be entertaining.


----------



## amoon (Aug 24, 2013)

J Squirrel said:


> @amoon



But............


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

amoon said:


> But............
> 
> View attachment 326834


----------



## amoon (Aug 24, 2013)

J Squirrel said:


>


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

amoon said:


> View attachment 326850


----------



## amoon (Aug 24, 2013)

J Squirrel said:


>


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

amoon said:


> View attachment 326858


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

ESFP 6w5 sx/sp

The closest match so far is @voicetrocity


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

@amoon wow I literally imagine that exact scenario in my head every time I do laundry. except in my version the socks have to rely on me as their benefactor to match them up again...


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

ENFP 9w1 SX/SP (974)


----------



## xForgottenOne (Mar 7, 2015)

ISFJ 6w5 so/sp

I'm not really sure about my enneagram so 5w6 or sp/so is okay too.


----------



## amoon (Aug 24, 2013)

charlie.elliot said:


> @amoon wow I literally imagine that exact scenario in my head every time I do laundry. except in my version the socks have to rely on me as their benefactor to match them up again...


You're welcome.


----------



## NatureChaser (May 22, 2014)

I'm not really sure about both my MBTI and enneagram. For enneagram It's between 6w7 or 9w1 sp/so. For MBTI it's too much that could be my type so now I've given up on MBTI

Sent by a robot alien from planet Mars using Tapatalk


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

J Squirrel said:


>


Not gonna lie, I was kind of hoping this whole thread would just become a never-ending series of sock posts.


----------



## FlightlessBird (Dec 10, 2014)

ENFP 8w7 sx/so


----------



## FlightlessBird (Dec 10, 2014)

Pilot:17649402 said:


> J Squirrel said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


hey! I agree with you but it's normal since there are only a few posts. When the number of posts increases people who read the thread will start feeling identified with one post, you know what I mean?


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

Pilot said:


> Not gonna lie, I was kind of hoping this whole thread would just become a never-ending series of sock posts.


And it wasn't even really trolling since it was two people with the exact same type demonstrating a shared fondness for trolli, wait no, I just said not that sock jokes. :happy:

But yeah, in response to the OP, I call amoon "Other Me" for a reason.


----------



## amoon (Aug 24, 2013)

J Squirrel said:


> And it wasn't even really trolling since it was two people with the exact same type demonstrating a shared fondness for trolli, wait no, I just said not that sock jokes. :happy:
> 
> But yeah, in response to the OP, I call amoon "Other Me" for a reason.


"With boobs" but yeah.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Mmm, I don't know, I have come accross a fair few people where I relate on the same approaches but we arn't exactly like each other. I just relate to them because we are all attuned to betrayal, we all have sweet moments where we want to engage and feel validated by others but the actual things arn't the same. I guess id be interested in talking to others that fall under the 6w7/1w9/4w3 bracket, doesn't matter about the jungian type, it's more interesting to find how similar our basic approaches are no matter what culture we are all from.


----------



## Gorgon (Feb 16, 2015)

INFP 5w4 sx/sp


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

Hey @piscesfish

I think I am the same Tritype as you, but subtype SX - the wings even sound like they could be like me 

I have a question. What are the characteristics of E1 with 2 wing? How would you describe it?

And have you met any others 146s in real life?


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

Maker of helmets said:


> Hey @piscesfish
> 
> I think I am the same Tritype as you, but subtype SX - the wings even sound like they could be like me
> 
> ...


Hello near-twin! 

I think 1w2 is more passional, temperamental, and emotional than 1w9. Whereas the nine wing is devoted to its principles, while the two wing is less objective and more personal. A 1w2 not only criticizes others, but takes their violation of the rules personally. "Let me help you!" is a common phrase. We're passionately focused on making sure others are aligned with "the right thing to do", while 1w9s are less concerned about others and more focused on refining their principles. Yikes, that was a bit scattered! Serves me right for trying to write this all on my phone haha

I think my mom is a 614; she's also an INFJ. We have extremely similar personalities, though she's a bit more untrusting, awkward, and moody than I am cx


----------



## haephestia (May 13, 2013)

Hey, why not?

ESTJ
8w9 sp/sx 
85? (most likely 852)


----------



## atenea (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanatesque said:


> INFP 5w4 sx/sp


Me too


----------



## periwinklepromise (Jan 26, 2015)

INFJ 8(w9?) so/sx [trifix 825]

I'm not feeling that great about my chances of finding an INFJ 8, tbh



...seriously, any INFJ 8 will suffice.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

INTJ 5w6 so/sp


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

ISFP 6w7 sp/sx


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Dark and Derisive said:


> I currently identify as a 584 sx/sp. This should be entertaining.



Sx dom people are usually far more intense, whereas So dom folk can seem a bit more scattered. We So doms like keeping some level of our awareness on the "social atmosphere" going on around us.


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare (Jan 18, 2012)

5w4 sp/sx INFP...bored as hell, rarely get out, need an extremely outgoing boyfriend to fill my void of life.


----------



## gymgirl67 (Jan 2, 2014)

ISTJ 6w5[-1w9-4w5-]


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

INTJ 8w9 sx/so (or 845). I think probability is close to nil.

At least @periwinklepromise is another Ni dom lol...


----------



## Blindspots (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm more sure of my stacking, so an update: 1w9 sp/so INTJ.

Additionally, I'm keen on finding other 135s (triple competency), no matter which the core is. I know there are probably lots in this forum, but I haven't seen any active ones in the Enneagram board. Let's discuss our supposed robotic-ness.


----------



## Aulredigon (Jun 19, 2015)

INTP 9 (wtf 9? yeah, I know)


----------



## Roman Empire (Oct 22, 2014)

Superfluous said:


> Okay, sure. Sounds cool
> 
> ENFP 7w6 sx/sp. and jsut because Ive seen other ENFP 714s, chit chat me sometime too especially!


So far if I have typed myself correctly, then I am also an ENFP some tritype tests say 7w6 4w5 1w2 another just say 714. Instincts say in some tests So/sx another test it says Sx/so.

I must say chatting with you and the type 7 chat, has also been one of the best/most funniest chats I have been a part of - Just as a bonus information then I have been banned/kicked from nearly 90% of other chats, because of my sarcastic/joking nature, but here I actually felt welcome, and that people didn't take it offensive, but could see it for what it was, just silly jokes. For some reason it just died, and I ended up deleting you as well, as I never felt you wrote anything or had time to write. So just like writing with the "user" Animal, I found it very amazing, but if it only happens once a year, it is not really that fulfilling, if you guys are not as wanting as I am to connect (that is at least just what I felt)


----------



## cerenach (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm interested in this. 

ENTP 6wProbably5ButWhoKnows sx/sp


----------



## selena87 (Aug 15, 2014)

INTJ 5w6 (593). Some kind of sp.

I think that's a common combo, and I can't wait for my buddies :laughing:


----------



## kitsu (Feb 13, 2013)

mushr00m said:


> Mmm, I don't know, I have come accross a fair few people where I relate on the same approaches but we arn't exactly like each other. I just relate to them because we are all attuned to betrayal, we all have sweet moments where we want to engage and feel validated by others but the actual things arn't the same. I guess id be interested in talking to others that fall under the 6w7/1w9/4w3 bracket, doesn't matter about the jungian type, it's more interesting to find how similar our basic approaches are no matter what culture we are all from.


I'm a 614 

I'm a bit of a lurker but I often relate to your posts


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

INTJ 7w8 sx/so, let's see if there are more around.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Thymic said:


> I'm more sure of my stacking, so an update: 1w9 sp/so INTJ.
> 
> Additionally, I'm keen on finding other 135s (triple competency), no matter which the core is. I know there are probably lots in this forum, but I haven't seen any active ones in the Enneagram board. Let's discuss our supposed robotic-ness.


 @Zamyatin is 135 sx/so INTJ. Not sure I think he's that robotic, though.


----------



## fawning (May 31, 2015)

INFP 4w5 sx/sp
@Quernus close but no cigar? xx


----------



## lue (May 3, 2014)

INTJ 9w1 (947) sx/sp


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

kitsu said:


> I'm a 614
> 
> I'm a bit of a lurker but I often relate to your posts


Hey! *wave* I've seen you around too and funnily enough, relate to your's often aswell. Did you used be formerly 'Hurricane'?


----------



## kitsu (Feb 13, 2013)

mushr00m said:


> Hey! *wave* I've seen you around too and funnily enough, relate to your's often aswell. Did you used be formerly 'Hurricane'?


Yes! hehe figures it goes both ways
We can PM if you want to 'buddy up' ^_^


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

I have a slight variant change so my type is INTP 973 so/sx


----------



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

I dont think iSxJ 7's are easy to stumble upon but hey you there ! :glee:

:cheers2:


----------



## Rala (Apr 1, 2015)

Oh well, since I had no luck finding a buddy :laughing: I am going to post my type: INFP 4w3 sx/sp, tritpe 478. The only person I know that shares the exact type as me is @Animal , and it's crazy how I've been able to relate to all of her posts on this site.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

-deleted-


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

Alette said:


> I have a slight variant change so my type is INTP 973 so/sx


If you could just upgrade to Extrovert you'd be perfect :chuncky:

My closest, @Dyslexicon, has the wrong wing, he was close to perfection as well, alas :sad:


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

Sonny said:


> If you could just upgrade to Extrovert you'd be perfect :chuncky:
> 
> My closest, @Dyslexicon, has the wrong wing, he was close to perfection as well, alas :sad:


:sad: Being buddies with you would be awesome.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

Alette said:


> :sad: Being buddies with you would be awesome.


If it helps I'm a fail-extrovert, just have more intimate love for Ne than Ti XD


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

Sonny said:


> If it helps I'm a fail-extrovert, just have more intimate love for Ne than Ti XD


Then I can share you with Dizzy! >


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

ENTP 6w7 possibly sp/sx wouldn't mind a pm exchange of questions or something.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

INTJ
6 cp, w5(?), so/sx


----------



## Dyslexicon (Mar 9, 2013)

Sonny said:


> If you could just upgrade to Extrovert you'd be perfect :chuncky:
> 
> My closest, @_Dyslexicon_, has the wrong wing, he was close to perfection as well, alas :sad:


Clearly, the 1 wing is the right wing. That is just common sense and normal enneagram conduct.


----------



## justroaming (Jul 8, 2015)

hmmm okay 
ENFP, 6w7


----------



## HermioneG (Jul 1, 2015)

Here's what I think currently...

INTJ sx/sp 4w3


----------



## Sedem (Mar 16, 2012)

INFJ sx/so 478


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

Dyslexicon said:


> Clearly, the 1 wing is the right wing. That is just common sense and normal enneagram conduct.


We both know that internally you're judging yourself as imperfect even as you wrote that. We all _know_.


----------



## Fluminous (Oct 5, 2012)

INFP
9w1
so/sp


----------



## Remcy (Dec 19, 2011)

Some other person with 468 tritype and Sp/So variant to chat with would be nice.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne (Mar 8, 2015)

3w4 sp/so


----------



## Kitfool (Oct 24, 2012)

ENFP 7w6 so/sx


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

INFJ: 6w5, 3w2, 1w9 (SP/SO)

Let the games begin...:anyone:


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

ISFP 9w1 Sx/Sp (With a slight insecurity about the wing)

Not that I imagine finding someone here, 
but hey my post count is increasing.
I can pretend that matters more than the issues in my life I try to ignore.


----------



## Usernames Are Not Fun. (May 20, 2015)

ENFJ 9w1 SO/SP


----------



## Dalton (Jun 10, 2013)

I compiled a list from all the previous posts in order to organize this thread. From now on, it would be more effective if people copy this list and add their name to it, so that people do not have to search through all the pages. Correct it with a repost of this list if I copied any information incorrectly, or you change your type. ^_^

Alette 9w8-7-3 so/sx
apa ENFP 714?
atenea INFP 5w4 sx/sp
Axwell 3w4 sp/so
Blue Flare INTJ 7w8 sx/so
cerenach ENTP 6w5? sx/sp
charlie.elliot INFJ 9w1 so/sx
crashbandicoot ISxJ 7
Dalton INTJ 514 Sx
Dark and Derisive INTJ 5w6 so/sp 584
Entropic INTJ 8w9 sx/so (or 845).
fawning INFP 4w5 sx/sp
firedell ISFP 6w7 sp/sx
FlaviaGemina INTJ 6 cp, w5? so/sx
FlightlessBird ENFP 8w7 sx/so
Fluminous INFP 9w1 so/sp
gymgirl67 ISTJ 6w5[-1w9-4w5-]
haephestia ESTJ 8w9 sp/sx (852?)
HermioneG INTJ 4w3 sx/sp
hip priest1 INTP 5w4 sx/sp (584)
hornet ISFP 9w1 Sx/Sp
justroaming ENFP 6w7
Kitfool ENFP 7w6 so/sx
kitsu 614
Koboremi INTP 5w4 sx/sp
Korra INFP 9w1 sp/so
Kremy INTP 9
lue INTJ 9w1 (947) sx/sp
Magic Micah ENTP 7w6
Maker of helmets 146 Sx
mushr00m 6w7/1w9/4w3
Night Huntress ESFP 6w5 sx/sp
ParetoCaretheStare INFP 5w4 sp/sx
periwinklepromise INFJ 8(w9?) so/sx [825]
Pelopra ENTP 6w7 sp/sx
Pilot ESTJ sp/so 3/6/8
piscesfish INFJ 1w2 sp/so
Quang ENFP 9w1 SX/SP (974)
Quernus INFP 4w5 SP/SX (4w5 5wx 9w1?)
Rala INFP 4w3 sx/sp, tritpe 478
raskoolz xNFP 6w7 SP/SX (649)
Remcy 468 Sp/So
Sedem INFJ sx/so 478
selena87 INTJ 5w6 (593). Some kind of sp.
Superfluous ENFP 7w6 sx/sp 714
tanstaafl28 ENTP 5w6 So/Sx 584
techno_robot 6w7 or 9w1 sp/so
Thanatesque INFP 5w4 sx/sp
therandomsciencegirl INTJ 5w4 sx/so
thymic INTJ 1w9 sp/so (135?)
UraniaIsis INFJ: 6w5, 3w2, 1w9 (SP/SO)
Usernames Are Not Fun. ENFJ 9w1 SO/SP
voicetrocity ESFP 6w5 sp/sx
WardRhiannon INFP 4w5 so/sp
xForgottenOne ISFJ 6w5 so/sp
Zamyatin INTJ 135 Sx/So
Zilal INTJ 5w6 sx/sp


----------



## HermioneG (Jul 1, 2015)

I'd be fascinated to meet others like me in person. A room full of us to see how it goes. I don't know much about MBTI yet, but I'm pretty good at figuring out enneagram with people. It is funny - I only know three other 4's for sure - and I mistyped all of them. I find them all a little bit irritating too.


----------



## Bathilda (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm going to call it: INFP 5w4 so/sp, tritype 5-9-3. I'll hang with the 9w1s happily though. Ya'll are nice.



Dalton said:


> Alette 9w8-7-3 so/sx
> apa ENFP 714?
> atenea INFP 5w4 sx/sp
> Axwell 3w4 sp/so
> ...


----------



## Usernames Are Not Fun. (May 20, 2015)

Dalton said:


> Alette 9w8-7-3 so/sx
> apa ENFP 714?
> atenea INFP 5w4 sx/sp
> Axwell 3w4 sp/so
> ...


Sorry guys! I realised I was ordering my tri-type wrong....oops....


----------



## HermioneG (Jul 1, 2015)

Reposting to update mine. Still trying to figure it all out.

Alette 9w8-7-3 so/sx
apa ENFP 714?
atenea INFP 5w4 sx/sp
Axwell 3w4 sp/so
Bathilda INFP 5w4 so/sp 593
Blue Flare INTJ 7w8 sx/so
cerenach ENTP 6w5? sx/sp
charlie.elliot INFJ 9w1 so/sx
crashbandicoot ISxJ 7
Dalton INTJ 514 Sx
Dark and Derisive INTJ 5w6 so/sp 584
Entropic INTJ 8w9 sx/so (or 845).
fawning INFP 4w5 sx/sp
firedell ISFP 6w7 sp/sx
FlaviaGemina INTJ 6 cp, w5? so/sx
FlightlessBird ENFP 8w7 sx/so
Fluminous INFP 9w1 so/sp
gymgirl67 ISTJ 6w5[-1w9-4w5-]
haephestia ESTJ 8w9 sp/sx (852?)
HermioneG INTJ 1w2 sx/sp (147?)
hip priest1 INTP 5w4 sx/sp (584)
hornet ISFP 9w1 Sx/Sp
justroaming ENFP 6w7
Kitfool ENFP 7w6 so/sx
kitsu 614
Koboremi INTP 5w4 sx/sp
Korra INFP 9w1 sp/so
Kremy INTP 9
lue INTJ 9w1 (947) sx/sp
Magic Micah ENTP 7w6
Maker of helmets 146 Sx
mushr00m 6w7/1w9/4w3
Night Huntress ESFP 6w5 sx/sp
ParetoCaretheStare INFP 5w4 sp/sx
periwinklepromise INFJ 8(w9?) so/sx [825]
Pelopra ENTP 6w7 sp/sx
Pilot ESTJ sp/so 3/6/8
piscesfish INFJ 1w2 sp/so
Quang ENFP 9w1 SX/SP (974)
Quernus INFP 4w5 SP/SX (4w5 5wx 9w1?)
Rala INFP 4w3 sx/sp, tritpe 478
raskoolz xNFP 6w7 SP/SX (649)
Remcy 468 Sp/So
Sedem INFJ sx/so 478
selena87 INTJ 5w6 (593). Some kind of sp.
Superfluous ENFP 7w6 sx/sp 714
tanstaafl28 ENTP 5w6 So/Sx 584
techno_robot 6w7 or 9w1 sp/so
Thanatesque INFP 5w4 sx/sp
therandomsciencegirl INTJ 5w4 sx/so
thymic INTJ 1w9 sp/so (135?)
UraniaIsis INFJ: 6w5, 3w2, 1w9 (SP/SO)
Usernames Are Not Fun. ENFJ 2w1 SO/SP
voicetrocity ESFP 6w5 sp/sx
WardRhiannon INFP 4w5 so/sp
xForgottenOne ISFJ 6w5 so/sp
Zamyatin INTJ 135 Sx/So
Zilal INTJ 5w6 sx/sp


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

It's starry eyed dreaming, but why the hell not?

Write me down as:

ENFP 6w7(could be 7w6) / 8w7 / 4w3 sx/so


----------



## Sedem (Mar 16, 2012)

Sedem said:


> INFJ sx/so 478


 @Rala 

Not an exact match, but similar. What's your full tritype?


----------



## Rala (Apr 1, 2015)

Sedem said:


> @Rala
> 
> Not an exact match, but similar. What's your full tritype?


Hmm, I haven't figure out my full tritype yet. How does one figure it out, though? How do you figure out those wings?


----------



## Sedem (Mar 16, 2012)

Rala said:


> Hmm, I haven't figure out my full tritype yet. How does one figure it out, though? How do you figure out those wings?



Think of them as flavors. Everybody has both wings, but the one you pick specifies which you seem to access more. 

Here's a couple of paragraphs taken from the enneagram institute describing what wings are.

* *




Your basic type dominates your overall personality, while the wing complements it and adds important, sometimes contradictory, elements to your total personality. Your wing is the “second side” of your personality, and it must be taken into consideration to better understand yourself or someone else. *For example, if you are a personality type Nine, you will have likely have either a One-wing or an Eight-wing, and your personality as a whole can best be understood by considering the traits of the Nine as they uniquely blend with the traits of either the One or the Eight*. 

In our teaching experience over the years, we have also encountered some individuals who seem to have both wings, while others are strongly influenced by their basic type and show little of either wing.There is disagreement among the various traditions of the Enneagram about whether individuals have one or two wings. Strictly speaking, everyone has two wings—in the restricted sense that both of the types adjacent to your basic type are operative in your personality since each person possesses the potentials of all nine types. However, this is not what is usually meant by “having two wings,” and proponents of the so-called two-wing theory believe that both wings operate more or less equally in everyone’s personality. (For example, they believe that a Nine would have roughly equal amounts of his or her Eight and One wings.)

 Observation of people leads us to conclude that while the two-wing theory applies to some individuals, most people have a dominant wing. In the vast majority of people, while the so-called second wing always remains operative to some degree, the dominant wing is far more important. (For example, Twos with Three-wings are noticeably different from Twos with One-wings, and while Twos with Three-wings have a One-wing, it is not nearly as important as the Three-wing.) It is therefore clearer to refer simply to a type’s “wing” as opposed to its “dominant wing,” since the two terms represent the same concept.


The part in the description that is in bold is probably most important for figuring out your own wings. For example, my tri-type is 478. 8 is very clear to me in my personality, and yet, I show more traits of a 7w6 than a 7w8. In fact, I originally mistyped as 469. At the time, I attributed my peace-and-calm seeking tendencies as being from 9. Eventually, I realized that I am peace seeking and calm because of the lack of control and vulnerability that I feel when things are not calm and at peace. I think of them as sort of chicken & the egg kind of questions. Is 6 (or 5) because of 7, or is 7 because of 6 (or 5)? I have no proof that this is a legitimate method, but this is how I would suggest approaching the topic for yourself.

If you'd like, I can PM you later with more lengthy comparisons of 4w5 vs 4w3, 7w6 vs 7w8, and 8w9 vs 8w1.


----------



## Rala (Apr 1, 2015)

Sedem said:


> Think of them as flavors. Everybody has both wings, but the one you pick specifies which you seem to access more.
> 
> Here's a couple of paragraphs taken from the enneagram institute describing what wings are.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I really appreciate you took the time to write all that information.

I am pretty sure I have a 3 wing (I test as 4w3 too) after reading and comparing the descriptions of both wing 3 and 5 for quite a while, but I am not sure this works with your whole tritype too when it comes to figuring out your wings, it's just so much more difficult for me XD

I'd really appreciate that too!


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

This reminds me one of those anime episodes where everyone makes up and becomes friends in touching social harmony. I don't know, it just does... Maybe I'm just more used to seeing bickering in this forum.

Anyways, I'd be interested in finding a personality wing-person. If you're an INFP 9w8, hit me up! That seems unlikely though, so I'd be okay with a single dimension of difference - INFP 9w1 or ENFP 9w8 would be great as well. Also, I'm SX/(probably SO second), for the record if ya care.


----------



## fawning (May 31, 2015)

Alette 9w8-7-3 so/sx
apa ENFP 714?
atenea INFP 5w4 sx/sp
Axwell 3w4 sp/so
Bathilda INFP 5w4 so/sp 593
Blue Flare INTJ 7w8 sx/so
cerenach ENTP 6w5? sx/sp
charlie.elliot INFJ 9w1 so/sx
crashbandicoot ISxJ 7
Dalton INTJ 514 Sx
Dark and Derisive INTJ 5w6 so/sp 584
Entropic INTJ 8w9 sx/so (or 845).
Father of Dragons INFP 9w8 sx/(so?)
fawning INFP 146 sx/so
firedell ISFP 6w7 sp/sx
FlaviaGemina INTJ 6 cp, w5? so/sx
FlightlessBird ENFP 8w7 sx/so
Fluminous INFP 9w1 so/sp
gymgirl67 ISTJ 6w5[-1w9-4w5-]
haephestia ESTJ 8w9 sp/sx (852?)
HermioneG INTJ 1w2 sx/sp (147?)
hip priest1 INTP 5w4 sx/sp (584)
hornet ISFP 9w1 Sx/Sp
justroaming ENFP 6w7
Kitfool ENFP 7w6 so/sx
kitsu 614
Koboremi INTP 5w4 sx/sp
Korra INFP 9w1 sp/so
Kremy INTP 9
lue INTJ 9w1 (947) sx/sp
Magic Micah ENTP 7w6
Maker of helmets 146 Sx
mushr00m 6w7/1w9/4w3
Night Huntress ESFP 6w5 sx/sp
ParetoCaretheStare INFP 5w4 sp/sx
periwinklepromise INFJ 8(w9?) so/sx [825]
Pelopra ENTP 6w7 sp/sx
Pilot ESTJ sp/so 3/6/8
piscesfish INFJ 1w2 sp/so
Quang ENFP 9w1 SX/SP (974)
Quernus INFP 4w5 SP/SX (4w5 5wx 9w1?)
Rala INFP 4w3 sx/sp, tritpe 478
raskoolz xNFP 6w7 SP/SX (649)
Remcy 468 Sp/So
Sedem INFJ sx/so 478
selena87 INTJ 5w6 (593). Some kind of sp.
Superfluous ENFP 7w6 sx/sp 714
tanstaafl28 ENTP 5w6 So/Sx 584
techno_robot 6w7 or 9w1 sp/so
Thanatesque INFP 5w4 sx/sp
therandomsciencegirl INTJ 5w4 sx/so
thymic INTJ 1w9 sp/so (135?)
UraniaIsis INFJ: 6w5, 3w2, 1w9 (SP/SO)
Usernames Are Not Fun. ENFJ 2w1 SO/SP
voicetrocity ESFP 6w5 sp/sx
WardRhiannon INFP 4w5 so/sp
xForgottenOne ISFJ 6w5 so/sp
Zamyatin INTJ 135 Sx/So
Zilal INTJ 5w6 sx/sp

Updated, took the liberty of adding @Father of Dragons too. x


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Bleh, nobody has PM-ed me. Everybody hates me!
People with a different type than mine can PM me, as well.


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

*I can't seem to find another sp/sx.*

lette 9w8-7-3 so/sx
apa ENFP 714?
atenea INFP 5w4 sx/sp
Axwell 3w4 sp/so
Bathilda INFP 5w4 so/sp 593
Blue Flare INTJ 7w8 sx/so
cerenach ENTP 6w5? sx/sp
charlie.elliot INFJ 9w1 so/sx
Choice ESTP 7w8 sp/sx
crashbandicoot ISxJ 7
Dalton INTJ 514 Sx
Dark and Derisive INTJ 5w6 so/sp 584
Entropic INTJ 8w9 sx/so (or 845).
Father of Dragons INFP 9w8 sx/(so?)
fawning INFP 146 sx/so
firedell ISFP 6w7 sp/sx
FlaviaGemina INTJ 6 cp, w5? so/sx
FlightlessBird ENFP 8w7 sx/so
Fluminous INFP 9w1 so/sp
gymgirl67 ISTJ 6w5[-1w9-4w5-]
haephestia ESTJ 8w9 sp/sx (852?)
HermioneG INTJ 1w2 sx/sp (147?)
hip priest1 INTP 5w4 sx/sp (584)
hornet ISFP 9w1 Sx/Sp
justroaming ENFP 6w7
Kitfool ENFP 7w6 so/sx
kitsu 614
Koboremi INTP 5w4 sx/sp
Korra INFP 9w1 sp/so
Kremy INTP 9
lue INTJ 9w1 (947) sx/sp
Magic Micah ENTP 7w6
Maker of helmets 146 Sx
mushr00m 6w7/1w9/4w3
Night Huntress ESFP 6w5 sx/sp
ParetoCaretheStare INFP 5w4 sp/sx
periwinklepromise INFJ 8(w9?) so/sx [825]
Pelopra ENTP 6w7 sp/sx
Pilot ESTJ sp/so 3/6/8
piscesfish INFJ 1w2 sp/so
Quang ENFP 9w1 SX/SP (974)
Quernus INFP 4w5 SP/SX (4w5 5wx 9w1?)
Rala INFP 4w3 sx/sp, tritpe 478
raskoolz xNFP 6w7 SP/SX (649)
Remcy 468 Sp/So
Sedem INFJ sx/so 478
selena87 INTJ 5w6 (593). Some kind of sp.
Superfluous ENFP 7w6 sx/sp 714
tanstaafl28 ENTP 5w6 So/Sx 584
techno_robot 6w7 or 9w1 sp/so
Thanatesque INFP 5w4 sx/sp
therandomsciencegirl INTJ 5w4 sx/so
thymic INTJ 1w9 sp/so (135?)
UraniaIsis INFJ: 6w5, 3w2, 1w9 (SP/SO)
Usernames Are Not Fun. ENFJ 2w1 SO/SP
voicetrocity ESFP 6w5 sp/sx
WardRhiannon INFP 4w5 so/sp
xForgottenOne ISFJ 6w5 so/sp
Zamyatin INTJ 135 Sx/So
Zilal INTJ 5w6 sx/sp


----------



## JusticeBreaker (Apr 29, 2015)

Seems interesting~
INTJ 783 sx/so


----------



## Enygmatic (Feb 16, 2015)

INFP 9w1 Sp/Sx


----------

